# Drove the Legacy GT 2.5L turbo and the Outback VDC



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

FYI, edmunds posted their full test review

http://www.edmunds.com/new/2005/sub...02623&tid=edmunds.h..wkedmunds.roadtests.1g.*


----------

